
I Challenged Myself to Publish a Web App in 7 Days - dmerenda
https://medium.com/@drm/i-challenged-myself-to-ideate-create-and-publish-an-app-in-just-7-days-f6d3d8d43f0d
======
dmerenda
As an Executive in PM and Engineering Management, I often wonder if my
colleagues still believe I can have impact "where the rubber meets the road".
This is my journey of locking myself in a room for 7 long days to find out. I
hope you enjoy it, and it sparks some passions of your own!

